

ArXiv Business Model - kanzure
https://confluence.cornell.edu/display/culpublic/arXiv+Sustainability+Initiative

======
kanzure
They are starting to use a membership fee system as of this month (January
2013).

Just a few choice quotes:

"The annual budget for arXiv is $400,000 for 2010." [1]

Total operating costs for 2013 are projected to be $837,000.[2]

"It has been announced that, beginning in September 2011, Cornell will
completely take responsibility for the operation of the project, without the
further participation of Ginsparg, who is quoted in the Chronicle of Higher
Education as saying it "was supposed to be a three-hour tour, not a life
sentence".[10]" [1]

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arxiv>

[2]
[https://confluence.cornell.edu/download/attachments/12711648...](https://confluence.cornell.edu/download/attachments/127116484/arXiv+Business+Model.pdf)

~~~
balsam
It looks like the membership fee thing isn't a pay-wall.

From lower down the page: "Exclusive benefits for participating organizations
include:

Participation in arXiv's ongoing governance through the Member Advisory Board,
which provides input for project prioritization, new service offerings,
financial planning, use of discretionary funds, future technical developments,
and policy decisions; Access to enhanced institutional use statistics; Public
acknowledgement of members' role in financial support."

